#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Herbalism >  >  >  Tobacco and its correct/shamanic usage

## IckWicky

Hi all I would like to ask about how tobacco is used in a shamanic context (inhaled)... also what are the correct and safe methods of using tobacco? Are there any? because i remember reading from a reliable source that tobacco usage is not necessarily bad for you if it is used in the right mindset, with the right quantity and if the tobacco is pure and unadulterated. Any help/ links pointing me to where I can learn about all this would be appreciated.

----------


## ODIN

I wish I could help you. There's a couple of native americans at my friends forum black cauldron that might be of assistance.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

At my community sweat ceremonies, we give an offering of tobacco with a personal prayer to the fire before and after ceremony.

----------

